# Game Thread: Saturday January 6 @ NO/Okla. City



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

The game is already tonight, so I will open it. Others are too lazy :biggrin: 

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (17-16) - New Orleans Hornets (12-20)*

*Time*: 8:00 Eastern
*Venue*: New Orleans Arena
*TV*: FSI
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Jamaal Tinsley | Stephen Jackson | Al Harrington | Jermaine O'Neal | Jeff Foster*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Danny Granger | Marquis Daniels | Sarunas Jasikevicius*

*Injuries*

- Sprained Shoulder

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Jermaine O'Neal 19.3
*Rebounds* - Jermaine O'Neal 10.6
*Assists *- Jamaal Tinsley 6.2
*Steals *- Stephen Jackson 1.7
*Blocks* - Jermaine O'Neal 3.18
*FG% * - Maceo Baston 63.6
*FT%* - Sarunas Jasikevicius 91.7
*3PT%* - Al Harrington 45.5










*Probable Starting Lineup*

    
*Jannero Pargo | Rasual Butler | Desmond Mason | Marc Jackson | Tyson Chandler*

*Key Reserves*

  
*Cedric Simmons | Devin Brown | Bobby Jackson*

*Injuries*

  - Right Elbow 
  - Lower Back Surgery 
  - Sprained Right Ankle 

*2006-07 TEAM LEADERS*

*Points* - Chris Paul 18.4
*Rebounds* - Tyson Chandler 11.4
*Assists *- Chris Paul 9
*Steals *- Chris Paul 1.78
*Blocks* - Tyson Chandler 1.57
*FG% * - Tyson Chandler 61.7
*FT%* - Jannero Pargo 85.5
*3PT%* - Linton Johnson III 38.5



*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 9-5
Road: 8-11
Overall: 17-16 (4th in Central, 7th in East, 16th in NBA)

New Orleans Hornets
Home: 7-8
Road: 5-12
Overall: 12-20 (4th in Southwest, 13th in West, 24th in NBA)*








</center>








*- 24 ppg in last 3 games*








*- 20 ppg in last 2 games*

<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Jermaine O'Neal vs. Tyson Chandler

Games vs. Hornets this year:

Hornets 100 Pacers 91

Average Score:

Hornets- 100
Pacers- 91

Prediction (Pacersthebest):

Pacers - 95
NO - 90


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Thursday January 6 @ NO/Okla. City*

98-91 Indy wins


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Game Thread: Thursday January 6 @ NO/Okla. City*

Found this on Pacers.com

INJURIES
Pacers - F Jermaine O'Neal (sore left shin) and G Jamaal Tinsley (chest contusion) are probable; G Marquis Daniels (sprained finger, right hand) is questionable; C David Harrison (sprained left shoulder) is out.
Hornets - G Chris Paul (sprained right ankle), F Peja Stojakovic (back surgery) and F David West (elbow surgery) are out.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 99
Hornets 82

I think I'll edit the game thread into the first post sometime.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Others are too lazy :biggrin:


Not my month. 

Pacers 96
Hornets 89


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Game thread up. Man, it's going to be great playing New Orleans without their 3 best players. They're 2-8 in their last 10 games.

I can't decide whether to use bolded gold or bolded yellow on the Pacers for game threads. The yellow reads easier for me, but gold is better for Box Man. I made the "Probably Starting Lineup" for Indy in gold, so people can tell me which is better for them.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

I prefer the gold one. Yellow is too sharp for me.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bobby Jackson also out tonight with a cracked rib. Game is delayed because the shot clocks aren't lit.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hornets' clock lit; Pacers is dim.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers' clock is fully lit. Time for tip-off! Pacers win it and Jackson hits a jumper.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Haha the Hornets' crowd is standing until the Hornets' hit their first shot.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ugh, Jeff Foster gets a loose ball foul, then defensive. Bye-bye rebounding. Rasual Butler hits a fre throw for the Hornets' first point, at 9:40 left in the first. 5-1 Indy.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Woah Jermaine had an awesome baby hook into a no-look pass to Al Harrington for 3. That was great.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley takes a bad shot, but makes it. 10-1 Indy with 8 minutes left in the first.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Orien Greene in! He passes to Al Harrington for a turnaround jumper, then steals the ball.

19-12 Pacers with 1:38 left in the 1st.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Greene had some awesome D on Pargo, but alas, the Hornets still score. Jackson hits a layup to give the Pacers a 9 point lead.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Woah monster tip-slam by Chandler. Over a few guys, too.

23-18 Pacers at the end of the first. Go Orien Greene!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pargo shoves Greene, foul on Greene. Jermaine held back after tripping into cameramen, so Marc Jackson scores. Someone hits a 3 and a siren sounds. What?

25-23 Indy with 9 minutes left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Desmond Mason hits an incredibly high-arced shot over Al Harrington. 

36-34 Pacers with 4:15 left in the half. 3 seconds on Desmond Mason who went down and laid in the paint.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Al Harrington with a tip-slam off a Jackson 3-point miss. When was the last time we had a tip-slam in a Pacers game? 5 years ago?

43-40 Indy with 2:09 left in the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Doubling JO WILL NOT WORK. Well, maybe he'll turn the ball over some, but this game, he'll hit the fade-away.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine forces the ball in again. That was almost a jump ball, and it still goes in. Wow. He's scored 12 points this quarter...and in the game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rasual Butler hits at the buzzer. Odd shot, but it went in.

50-46 Pacers at the half. Why are we not up by more?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

****, I am to tired to stay up. I need to see a W when I wake up.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Desmond Mason with a floater over the backboard. That or Chandler's tip-slam earns play of the game so far.

Tied at 52. The Hornets have led. 9 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine O'Neal with the same baby hook into a pass to Harrington for 3 as in the first quarter. Except, this was on the right side, and wasn't so much a no-look pass.

56-55 Indy with 6:30 left in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley for 3 to give the Pacers a 2-point lead. Then he steals the ball and passes to Harrington for the and 1. Take that, Auggie!:biggrin:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley for 3 again! He pushes the Pacers' lead to 7.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley would've hit another 3 if not for an offensive foul on someone (Al Harrington?).


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'm loving this Viking-style war music for the Hornets. Actually, I'm not. They have the worst music and sounds in the league. Seriously, a siren for 3-pointers?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ugh, a 3 by LJIII almost at the buzzer. And again, the dreaded siren.

Pacers up 71-70 at the end of the 3rd. WIN!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Armstrong hits the 3 to start off the 4th! Go Pacers! :cheers:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Agh Devin Brown hits a 3. 80-79 Indy with 7 minutes left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine O'Neal hit on the arm and hits the jump shot. Awesome. Hornets in the penalty, and the Pacers lead 83-79 with 6 minutes left.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

lets go Pacers! Work the boards!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ouch Tinsley side-bricks a 3 in a tie game with 4 minutes left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine scores inside again. 87-83 Pacers with 2:38 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley hits a leaner, but Foster is called for a foul.

91-85 Pacers with 1:10 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley hits a floater from the free throw line. 93-86 Pacers with 38.2 seconds left. Go Tinsley!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley hits 1/2 from the FT Line. Pargo gets an and one opportunity on Jermaine, who gets his 5th foul.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

lets go Pacers! 25.0 secs up by 4. Get the free throw shooters in!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

yup Armstrong and Jasikevicius checks in for the final 23 seconds

95-90 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Agh Pargo hits a 3 and I have to hear the siren again. It's over, anyway.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Jackson hits both FTs! ought to seal it


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 100-93 Pacers

Pacersthebest- 8
Auggie- 4
Pacers Fan- 12
Box Man- 8

Winner- Auggie


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacers win! 100-93

Whens the last time we had 3 20+ scorers in a game? Al and Jax 27, JO had 22


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

and nice to see that we've been working on our free throws


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Auggie said:


> Pacers win! 100-93
> 
> Whens the last time we had 3 20+ scorers in a game? Al and Jax 27, JO had 22



Great win...:cheers: ...Wish I could've seen this game though...I still can't believe I've only seen one game this year (against NY).....really been a bad season for me...:curse:...


----------

